# Agility Chi!



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I've wanted to try agility with Corona since I got her (4yrs ago!), and finally, I've switched some shifts at work, and signed us up for an 'Agility Foundations' course that will give us the basics on the various pieces of equipment. I've never done any agility before, and Corona has never done classes of any kind. We start on November 3rd.

I'm nervous, but also really excited!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

We've had a couple of classes now and last Thursday was lots of fun! 

The first week we learned the tunnel, pole jumps, table, tire jump and weave poles. Thursday we added in the chute and the A-frame and did a tunnel-->table sequence and a tunnel-->tire sequence. 

The first week she spent about half the class nervous and distracted before she came around and started to focus, but she came around MUCH more quickly at the second class and I was happy to see her tail up within about 15 minutes.

The A-frame was hard for Corona.. it was only at about 3'6" high but there are no "cleats" until 3/4 of the way up so there's not much for her to grip and it's already quite steep at that height. She was really hesitant about crossing the gap at the top the first time too, but she did it with some coaxing and it was never an issue again.

She was great with the tunnel->tire sequence, didn't try to duck around the tire at all.

I definitely wouldn't say she's enthusiastic yet, but I'm hoping that will come as her confidence grows.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Sounds like you're really enjoying yourself! 

I'm sure she'll come around like you said as her confidence grows!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I have been taking classes with Hercules for about 2 sessions. I agreed that it is very difficult for the little ones to make it up and down the a-frame. Do they have teacup equipment at your club? This is a link to the organization. http://www.k9tdaa.com/ I run big dogs (rough collies) in agility and it is very different for me to run a little dog. Your strategy has to be different. Have friends that attended a Bud Huston Clinic. First words out of his mouth were "You were taught by people who run big dogs, you run little dogs differently." So I will have to learn to shift gears between dog sizes. Always something new and exciting to do. Keep us updated. And please post photos.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Sounds like so much fun! I'd love to have a little dog to run, I really enjoy watching them.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Class was kind of crummy Thursday night. We started doing sequences of 4 obstacles, but the only thing Corona could focus on was the floor as she tried to vacuum up every tiny morsel of food/treats. It was really frustrating. She also missed the entrance to the dog walk every single time, and I had to go back and lure her onto it.

On the plus side, I was able to send her through the curved tunnel several times and that was a pretty cool feeling.

Just 3 classes left. Not sure if we'll continue after that or not.

No pictures yet, I have to find someone who can come to the class with me and be my photographer.. on the other hand, I may not like what I see! lol


----------



## LoveCWCs (Oct 21, 2011)

Aww! Why not continue? Opal has on days and off days, too. I think certain sequences are more stressful for her, so sometimes she'll just stop and sniff around and I know she needs a break.


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

One thing that I find helps Misty (my agility Chihuahua) tremendously is practice in between lessons. My agility field rents out to students for $20 an hour. I also am hoping to get some basic equipment this Christmas to practice at home. 

It definitely helps build confidence if they get some extra exposure to the field separate from other larger, intimidating dogs.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

CoverTune said:


> Class was kind of crummy Thursday night. We started doing sequences of 4 obstacles, but the only thing Corona could focus on was the floor as she tried to vacuum up every tiny morsel of food/treats. It was really frustrating. She also missed the entrance to the dog walk every single time, and I had to go back and lure her onto it.
> 
> On the plus side, I was able to send her through the curved tunnel several times and that was a pretty cool feeling.
> 
> ...


Please don't give up. It takes time for you to learn together and become a team. And you never stop learning or having fun. Little dogs are definitely hoovers....Hercules likes to clean the floor at the club too. I just have to learn how to be more interesting than the floor. lol Have you tried the new dog treats calls lickety stik http://www.premier.com/View.aspx?page=dogs/products/behavior/treats/licketystik/description
Great for little dogs because you don't have crumbs from treats and they can't get filled up. My little ones really like it. Hercules sometimes would puk during class because his tummy was just too full. This way he doesn't get a full tummy so no puk!!!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Tonight was awesome! Corona was a star.. brave over the dog walk, no hesitation on the teeter, and only a couple of brief stops at the tunnel. She even did the chute without me holding the end open.

Unfortunately, there is nowhere to practice between classes. I asked my friend who competes with her pups and she said there's nadda around here, how lame is that!

I doubt I can afford to continue after this course is over, but I'm really glad I finally gave it a shot.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

My last agility class with Corona was tonight, and it was fun! She did REALLY well (couple little bloopers..) and her confidence has definitely grown, so I'm really proud of her. I think maybe I wouldn't mind pursuing this.. not sure if we'd ever compete, but I think I would like to take some more classes, build our skills, and see where it goes.

Anyway, here's a short video from tonight.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

My sister and I both compete with our Shih Tzu x Maltese and have built almost all of our equipment. It is really easy to build for small dogs like them and your Chihuahua. I was lucky with Remmy that I was able to practice over regulation equipment as well but Kiska has just trained over our homemade equipment and although it is taking a little longer with her, that is partly because she was very shy of strangers. It has helped her so much with her self confidence and she does have fun.

Looking forward to practicing over our equipment in the spring when the snow is gone. Unfortunately, we have not had any Agility Classes in our area for the past two years.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Corona and you are doing great! So glad you didn't give up.


----------

